
How do you upskill yourself? - nandusrinivas
https://dev.to/srinivas33/how-do-you-upskill-yourself-5e0n
======
kostarelo
My answer on Dev.to[0]:

"So I took the Learning how to learn course on Coursera some time ago. The key
point that the lecturer is trying to make is that when you start with an
unknown subject, it is better to first uncover some key areas. They are
calling them chunks. So imagine having a big dark terrain and slowly start
shedding light in some areas until you uncover it all.

I'm doing that when I'm trying to learn something new. Take a new language for
example. I will start by asking some key questions:

Why was that language built in the first place? \- What key problem is trying
to solve? \- What other languages are similar to this one? \- What does the
syntax look like? \- What are some key differences from other languages? \-
Etc. Trying to answer these questions will shed light on half of the terrain.

After it, it's time to go deeper. Start a quick project, read other projects
on GitHub, get involved in communities and discussions around the web. Follow
some people that are working on that language for some time.

The first time I'm starting something new, I am not trying to be an expert.
I'm trying to get my self familiar with the subject but also surround my self
with experts. I will either be interested and will want to continue with it or
will just back down."

0:
[https://dev.to/kbariotis/comment/gb69](https://dev.to/kbariotis/comment/gb69)

